# Center Fish For 8 Gallon Tank



## milindsaraswala (Mar 8, 2008)

I have set-up from last 5 months 8 Gallon fresh water tank with some plants and 9 Neon Tetra fish. I am trying to add some ghost shrimp or cherry shrimp whichever available. Now I was looking for some centre piece of fish keeping above fishes.

Kindly advice me also that should I add shrimp and another centre piece fish after having 9 Neon Tetra


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

The only size fish I can recommend for that size tank is a male betta or 4 female bettas but your tank may be too small for the females to really thrive. If you go ahead with adding the male to your tank then I wouldnt recommend adding the shrimp as I have heard people having trouble with the betta eating them but it also depends on the fish itself and you =)


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

What about some sparkling gouramis?


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

Welsh said:


> The only size fish I can recommend for that size tank is a male betta or 4 female bettas but your tank may be too small for the females to really thrive. If you go ahead with adding the male to your tank then I wouldnt recommend adding the shrimp as I have heard people having trouble with the betta eating them but it also depends on the fish itself and you =)


A betta would probably eat your neons! fyi


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I agree, neons and bettas are probably not a good combo. Plus bettas love shrimp. (just ask aunt kymmie!)

Sparkling Gouramis would be a good idea actually.
Whats your ph? Neons like acidic water, but if your water is basic and moderately hard, you could definately try a few male guppies.

BTW, I'm selling red cherry shrimp in the classifieds forum if you can't find them in your area.

Another idea for centerpiece fish- what about a school of pygmy cories? Now what you had in mind, I know, but they're cute and full of antics.


----------



## Young Money (May 30, 2010)

*Looking For a Center Piece Fish (s)*

I have a 20g tank 

5 neon tetra
1 Male Guppy/ 2 Female Guppy
3 Platy (1 Male / 2 Female)
1 Oto Catfish
1 Rainbow Shark

8 big plants
2 caves/rock structures

(Quite Planted)

I was thinking Bolivian Ram or Dwarf Cichlid 

Plz give suggestions


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Young Money said:


> I have a 20g tank
> 
> 5 neon tetra
> 1 Male Guppy/ 2 Female Guppy
> ...



I would offer suggestions if you started your own thread.
Kind of rude to hijack someone elses topic.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Young Money said:


> I have a 20g tank
> 
> 5 neon tetra
> 1 Male Guppy/ 2 Female Guppy
> ...



-edited- (didn't realise it was your first post!)
Welcome to the forums! Stop by the welcome forum and introduce yourself. 

Im pretty sure that shark will outgrow the 20, but we won't worry about that right now.
What's your PH?

Would probably have better luck if you started your own topic... Just so more people see it.
It's kind of frowned upon to ask a question for yourself in someone elses thread too. Don't worry about it though.


----------

